
The war on baby girls: Gendercide - jonp
http://www.economist.com/displayStory.cfm?story_id=15606229
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Already discussed at great length here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1172803>

Found by a trivial search: <http://searchyc.com/gendercide>

